# Puffy tacos



## vraiblonde

Yes please!

We went to Mexican last night and I had my first puffy taco.  Two big honkers with beans and rice.  I'm not sure what makes them puffy as opposed to like normal tacos, but they might be my new favorite.

And the leftover taco got its life back in the air fryer for breakfast.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

So hard,  must resist....


----------



## GWguy

PeoplesElbow said:


> So hard,  must resist....


Yeah.  Thinking the same thing.


----------



## Bonehead

Yeah yeah, just deep fried masa, I looked up the recipe.


----------



## kwillia

:airfryerhigh6:


----------



## black dog

ahhhhh Mexican,,,,  not what I thought a puffy taco was..


----------



## PeoplesElbow

black dog said:


> ahhhhh Mexican,,,,  not what I thought a puffy taco was..


Or big honkers.


----------



## vraiblonde

Ya'll need Jesus.


----------



## Kyle

vraiblonde said:


> Ya'll need Jesus.


inorite!


----------



## NextJen

PeoplesElbow said:


> So hard,  must resist....



That's what she said


----------



## GWguy

NextJen said:


> That's what she said


perfect.....


----------

